# DVR 921 Caller ID not working



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Installed the unit last Thursday everything fine, but the caller ID not working,
with needing to get my OTA antenna installed and set up for the Super Bowl I didn't have time to check it out until last night. 
I had just used the same phone cord as I had on the satellite box it replaced. 
Checked all the settings in the menus for phone and caller id turned them off and then on again turned the 921 off and on, even unplugged it and let reboot. No change. I know the phone cord is good because I unplugged it from the 921 and put a caller id unit on the end and had no problems. I also tried running another phone cord from the caller id unit to the 921 and still no caller id information was coming up on the screen even though it was on the caller id unit. The only odd thing I saw was when I ran the phone line connection test once in a while I would get the "no dial tone message"
I know I have the L211-HEED-N 

Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk CRL1. :hi:

Do you have DSL? If so, try installing another filter at the jack (so you have 2 in series). That's helped out a number of users.


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes I have DSL and have 1 filter installed on this jack. Will try the second filter and let you know. I am also in the process of installing a DSL splitter because I will have about 9 things connected to the phone line (includ sat boxes) and have heard that you shouldn't really use more than 5 filter on a line.

Thanks


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Why not split it as close to the source as possible -- maybe even in the outside box? Filter one leg and send it to the phones. Use the unfiltered only for the DSL devices. You should only need 1 or 2 filters then. Cannot check such as I have Comcast internet-only.


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

That essentially what the splitter is for. You install it near the NID and run a new dedicated cable to the modem. This seperates the DSL from all the phones in the house and eliminates the need for filters.


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Tried 2 DSL filters in series, still no caller id. Also tried the phone connection test with the 2 filters installed, same results sometimes "no dial tone" sometimes "phone connection passed".
Any other suggestions.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Are there any log entries? To check, go to system setup, staying in touch. 

For about a month after I got my 921, I had the same problems and the DSL filter didn't help me either. I know there were no log entries because I was on the phone with Dish support for this issue looking at an empty log. One day I noticed lots of log entries but no pop-up's were happening. Then one day pop-up's started happening and things have worked since. I have reason to believe that some of the log entries that were suddenly there preceeded the day I discussed the issue with Dish support. Of course none of this helps CRL1 but maybe the same thing will happen. So much for deterministic software.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

My caller ID was working fine, Then I dropped the locals and when the OTA guide ran out, The caller ID quit working on the ota stations. I am now subscribing to the locals again (even though I only watch on ota) just to get the guide, Now the caller ID is working fine again. It seems like the receiver is less buggy now too?


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Well I am a Cox broadband user with Cox digital phone. My caller ID has never worked.

921 with the latest attempt installed


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

I should have known it was too good to last. As mysteriously as it started working, caller ID stopped working yesterday. No calls in the log, no pop-ups for the whole day. The last log entries were for the day before. There have been no changes of any sort at this end. As bizarre as the 921 software is, maybe we should start looking for more obscure patterns, like it doesn't work on Thursday's or something like that. Nothing would surprise me anymore.


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

CRL1 said:


> Installed the unit last Thursday everything fine, but the caller ID not working,
> with needing to get my OTA antenna installed and set up for the Super Bowl I didn't have time to check it out until last night.
> I had just used the same phone cord as I had on the satellite box it replaced.
> Checked all the settings in the menus for phone and caller id turned them off and then on again turned the 921 off and on, even unplugged it and let reboot. No change. I know the phone cord is good because I unplugged it from the 921 and put a caller id unit on the end and had no problems. I also tried running another phone cord from the caller id unit to the 921 and still no caller id information was coming up on the screen even though it was on the caller id unit. The only odd thing I saw was when I ran the phone line connection test once in a while I would get the "no dial tone message"
> I know I have the L211-HEED-N


Still No Call ID. Any way of determining if this is a hardware problem or just one of the many software bugs. Would hate to get a bunch of recordings on the hard drive and then have to send the unit back. Would it be worth a call to Dish to see if they can provide any answers .


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

It probably would not be worth the call. I spent a lot of time on the phone with them for this problem. They tried but could not help. Since I was talking to them on a second line, they even called on my primary line to test caller ID. It didn't work. They did allude to problems with dual tuners and caller ID but couldn't provide solutions or even useful diagnostic steps. I didn't get the sense that they considered this important enough to devote engineering resources to. 

As I mentioned in other posts, the feature later suddenly started working for me. With the exception of one 24 hour period, it has worked reliably since it started working. Unfortunatly, I have no explanation for why it started working or whiy it stopped for 24 hours. Sorry.


----------

